# Media Day '07...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More to come.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Getty Images has lots of Hornets media day pics.

http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/771...4AD9FDB9CF193F017BA0BE69430F7C8CF42DD00F646A4

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...XHfGQ/pFVcfP2fPZZ7+hKv4fPT8fn/8HX7pfzQAIAAA=#


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


>


I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. I'm so excited about this season and I'm loving the look of our starting five.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. I'm so excited about this season and I'm loving the look of our starting five.


I agree. I'm feeling the same way right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Something must've been really really funny to CP.


----------

